# 2010 greeter complete



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Well after much work and a few bad words, here is my finished greeter for 2010.
He has about 20 different lines that he will say to the trick or treaters. Hope you all like him.

HPIM3892.flv video by kprimm_photos - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid960.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid960.photobucket.com/albums/ae88/kprimm_photos/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ae88/kprimm_photos/HPIM3892


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great voice and lines, wish I had him at my front door.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

he is awesome!! love the color changes for the eyes, and the head movement!! Fantastic!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

He came out great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Do you want your mommy?"

This guy is great!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nicely done! where did you get the sound clips from?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I got the various sounds that i use for him from a variety of places. I then used audacity and put the bits together the way i wanted them and lowered the pitch to get them to sound as close to the same as i could.I have another where he talks and laughs backwards and it sounds unerving. I got some of the sounds from "the sounds of terror cd" that came out last year.I also got some from "sounds to make you shiver" that came out in the late 70's. If you would like any of the sounds just PM me and i will send them to you, just send your email address and what you would like.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

too cool -nice job


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Love it!
The voice over rocks!
perfect reverb! chilling!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Way cool, I love the way the eye's change colors!! Great job!!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Way cool prop! That should be left up all year!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

That is MY kind of man! :googly: Does he have a brother??? Very cool. Love the voice clips!


----------



## wAkethedeAd (Mar 2, 2009)

love it, especially the undertaker/grave digger outfit.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks great, and I love the voice. Do you have a weak heart?


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool! He's awesome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool voice! That is a fantastic greeter & I'm sure he'll get lots of attention this year!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

He's cool. Great job.


----------



## abner135 (May 31, 2009)

great job I like the movement


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... nice work.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

love it! that is pure awesomeness


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Love this prop. Way better than any of those junk props you buy at the store. The sounds are perfect, the phrases are cool.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice job! You should have the little TOT's shakin' in their sneakers!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The voice really brings this prop to life.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

This is incredible! It looks like he is wearing Gary Oldman shades?


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

He is fantastic! I love his voice!!


----------

